# Bisous had her foal!!!



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Jul 15, 2020)

Bisous, one of the three mini mares we "rescued" in March, foaled a gorgeous filly this morning at 1:55am, she was up in 20 minutes and was nursing within the hour and mom had cleaned out. She is marked almost exactly like momma and is looking like she is a silver bay, she has beautiful brown tone to her and her mane is chocolate, no black hairs, tail is also chocolate with lots of cream hairs in it. She is beautiful and so sweet and her mom, although very protective is being great about letting baby get to know us and be handled. Vet check later this afternoon, but all is looking glorious so far! Now for a name!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 15, 2020)

Such a wonderful little girl❤❤. Congratulations!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 15, 2020)

Aww, so adorable!!!! Congrats to the mamas!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jul 15, 2020)

She is beautiful and oh so sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 15, 2020)

Congratulations! Loved your videos, so cute. Looks like she is going to have a nice tail!


----------

